# التشابه بين موسى النبى والسيد المسيح له كل المجد



## Molka Molkan (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*يقيم لك الرب الهك نبيا من وسطك من اخوتك مثلي له تسمعون 
(تث  18 :  15)

فان موسى قال للاباء ان نبيا مثلي سيقيم لكم الرب الهكم من اخوتكم له تسمعون في كل ما يكلمكم به 
(اع  3 :  22)

هذا هو موسى الذي قال لبني اسرائيل نبيا مثلي سيقيم لكم الرب الهكم من اخوتكم له تسمعون 
(اع  7 :  37)*​*
- إن موسى والمسيح من نسل إسحاق 

- موسى والمسيح هم من يعقوب إسرائيل

- إن موسى والمسيح ختنا في اليوم الثامن وفقاً لوصية الله لإبراهيم 

- إن والدتي موسى والمسيح يهوديتان مؤمنتان بالله الحي الحقيقي إله إسرائيل وليستا 

- إن موسى والمسيح تعرضا للقتل والموت في طفولتهما من قبل حاكم البلد 
- إن موسى والمسيح كانا في مصر في طفولتهما 

- إن موسى والمسيح تكلما اللغة العبرية ولغات أخرى .

- إن موسى والمسيح كتبا اللغة العبرية.

- إن موسى والمسيح ولدا تحت حكم المستعمر والمستعبد لشعب الله. 

- إن موسى والمسيح تربيا بعيداً عن مكان ولادتهما فموسى تربى بعيداً عن جاسان والمسيح تربى في مصر بعيداً عن بيت لحم. 

- إن موسى والمسيح صاما مدة أربعين يوم وأربعين ليلة في البرية.

- إن موسى جاءه صوت الله يدعوه للخدمة والمسيح جاءه صوت الله الآب يمسحه للخدمة. 

- إن موسى رُفض من شعبه وعاد إليهم ليقبلوه بدون أن يحاربهم وقادهم للخلاص من العبودية وقادهم إلى أرض الميعاد والمسيح رفض من شعبه وقبلوه في يوم الخمسين بدون أن يحاربهم وسيقبلوه عند رجوعه الثاني في يوم خلاصهم النهائي. .

- إن موسى والمسيح كانا في حالة من المجد السماوي فموسى صار وجهه مضيئاً بسبب الوجود في محضر الله والمسيح تمجد أمام تلاميذه وشاهدوا مجده وهيئته المتغيرة والممجدة.

- إن موسى والمسيح عرفا من هو الله منذ طفولتهما 

- موسى والمسيح نبيان حقيقيان الأول أخذ الناموس والثاني أكمله ومحمد ناقض الناموس بحياته وأحكام قرآنه.

- إن موسى مارس دور الشفاعة في حياته والمسيح يمارس دور الشفاعة كونه حياً إلى أبد الآبدين أما محمد فقد رُفضت شفاعته حتى من أجل أمه المشركة .

- إن موسى والمسيح عملا المعجزات في الطبيعة . 

- إن موسى خدم في خيمة الاجتماع الأرضية والمسيح في خيمة الاجتماع السماوية 

- إن تعاليم موسى والمسيح متوافقة من جهة قداسة الله ورحمته .

- إن موسى له أخ وأخت والمسيح بصفته ابن الإنسان كان له أخوة وأخوات .

- إن  والمسيح انتقلا من الأرض بطريقة معجزية .

- إن موسى والمسيح رجعا إلى أرضهم بعد موت من كان يطلب نفسهما، فموسى رجع بعد موت فرعون والمسيح رجع بعد موت هيرودس الكبير.

- إن موسى والمسيح استعملا الحمير وسيلة للتنقل أحياناً .

- إن موسى صنع الفصح الأول والمسيح صنع الفصح الأخير.

- أثناء رفضه من شعبه أقتنى موسى عروسه من خارج شعبه وكذلك المسيح أثناء رفضه الحالي أقتنى الكنيسة كعروس له من خارج شعبه. .
*


----------



## النهيسى (1 يناير 2010)

كل سنه وأنتم طيبين

شكرا للموضوع الجميل جدا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميل
ميررررررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

